# Audio Track einer Musik CD abspielen mittels vlcj-Bibliothek



## mdenning (5. Okt 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte über vlcj-Bibliothek eine gekaufte oder gebrannte Musik CD abspielen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung? Welche Klassen benötige ich hierfür?
Das Abspielen von mp3-Files oder Video-Files funktioniert, ob von der Festplatte oder direkt von der CD. Wenn ich aber eine Musik-CD einlege fängt bei meinen Aufruf nicht einmal das CD-Laufwerk an sich zu rühren.
Hat jemand vielleicht ein Code-Schnipsel als Beispiel? Meine Suche im Internet war leider erfolglos.

VG
Michael


----------

